# How to code bursectomy & debridement for achilles bursitis



## ppt (Apr 20, 2012)

Can someone help me to code this type of surgery.   I have a WC patient that need the following procedures done.  

Procedure:  distal medial approach to the Achilles' insertional site with thorough debridement of the attachment site with bursectomy and reattachment of the Achilles' tendon as indicated with debridement of chronically inflamed tissue.

accepted conditions by WC carrier: 726.71 Achilles bursitis  and 726.73 calcaneal spur

My doctor also diagnosed patient with 727.67 rupture of achilles tendon, but insurance does not accept this code as part of her WC case.

Per my orthopaedic surgeon, neither 27605 nor 27606 are the right codes for his service . He said 27650 is more appropriate and 27899 unlisted code , BUT insurance does not authorize those 2 codes.

Thanks so much for your help.

ppt
cpc


----------

